# [Frage] - Wie muss der DWL-2000AP+ konfiguriert sein? (siehe bild...) *HELP*



## chaimali (14. Juli 2004)

hallo

ich wollte meine wlan reichweite des routers erweitern mit dem d-link dwl-2000ap+
kann mir jemand sagen in welcher funktion (also Wireless Client, Wireless Bridge, Multi-point Bridge oder Repeater) und am besten noch wie ich das teil konfigurieren muss
router auf channel 11
dlink auf channel 6
ist das ok so?


wär klasse
und jetzt das bild...







danke schonmal


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

Channel sollte schon gerne bei alles Geräten im Netz der gleiche sein. Dann noch IP und Subnet richtig einstellen, den Clients die IP vom Router als Gateway und DNS eintragen.
Beim AP hört sich Multi-Point Bridge oder Repeater ganz gut an, kenne das Ding aber nicht 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## jonasmaster (14. Juli 2004)

Zum ersten Punkt 

1. Bridging Mode
Verbindung verkabelter lokaler Netzwerk über Wireless - allerdings ist dann die Funktion für die Wireless-Clients nicht mehr aktiv, d.h. man kann entweder den Bridging Mode wählen oder den Access Point als Sender/Empfänger für Wireless-Clients nutzen.

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Modi

Point to Point: zwei lokale Netzwerke über zwei Access Points verbunden 
Point to Multi Point: mehrere Netzwerke über mehrere Access Points 

Und dann zum zweiten 
http://www.windows-netzwerke.de/wlanreichweite.htm
schau dir dass mal an dann bist du schlauer.
Hoffe nur dass du Glück hast und die zwei Geräte zusammen arbeiten


----------



## chaimali (17. Juli 2004)

ok ... er arbeitet jetzt als repeater und hat scheinbar auch ne gute verbindung
nur wenn ich ins internet will dann macht er das nicht

muss ich den ie anders konfigurieren oder sind der netgear und der dlink nicht kompatibel?
verbindung haben sie ja und der d-link repeater übernimmt auch die ssid vom netgear router automatisch
sogar die netzwerk karte logt sich automatisch auf den repeater statt (wie manchmal gewollt) auf den router ein

?
was muss ich tun um über den repeater ins wan zu können?


----------



## Maximodo (17. Juli 2004)

Ich weis nicht genau wie man das bei deinen Geräten einstellt aber bei den Clients als DNS Server und Std.Gateway die IP vom Router angeben.
Im Repeater Dwl 2000+ musst du glaub ich auch die Ip vom Router angeben.
Könnte aber auch sein dass du Im Dwl2000 als Std. Gateway die IP vom Router an den Clients DNS ->Router Std Gateway -> IP Dwl 2000+ 
weis es nicht mehr genau 
IE Einstellungen wenn du in Verbindungen->Lan Einstellungen gehst sollte dort alles deaktiviert sein 

Seh grad dass ich davor wieder mitm Zugang von meinem Bruder gepostet hab pffff


----------



## chaimali (17. Juli 2004)

ich kann im d-link repeater nur die mac vom router angeben aber das ist auch in ordnung so glaub ich

muss ich vielleicht doch nen anderen modi nehmen?

dann müssten meine einstellungen eigentlich in ordnung sein aber es geht dennoch nicht

shade


----------



## chaimali (18. Juli 2004)

ok ich weis nicht wieso aber es geht auf einmal


----------



## matthiasmuc (17. August 2004)

*geht das mit allen WLAN Routern?*

Hallo chaimali,

kurze Frage: Kann man den D-Link DWL-2000AP+ zusammen mit jedem anderen WLAN AP verwenden? D-Link weißt immer daraufhin, dass die Bridging Funktionalität nur unter DWL-2000AP+ funktioniert.

Ich selbst besitzte einen Allnet0277DSL AP und würde eine Bridge benötigen, um die Nachbarn zu erreichen (die widerum nur eine WLAN-Karte im PC haben). Da wäre es super, wenn ich nicht den Allnet gegen zwei DWL-2000AP+ ersetzen müsste.

Könntest Du Deine Einstellungen des D-Link und des Netgear veröffentlichen (MAC, Gateway, Mode)? Das wäre eine große Hilfe.

Viele Grüße und tausend Dank!

Matthias


----------

